# Security Clearance for Semi Govt Abu Dhabi Job



## sonicfast100 (Dec 19, 2016)

I got a job offer from a semi govt abu dhabi ( UAE) company. They took documents for my security clearance. Now its almost 3 weeks gone but they didn't receive any reply from the concerned dept. I am very much worried.

Can any one tell me how much time it takes security clearance for semi govt job.

Regards,


----------

